# klassic kreature kuts



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet sculptures

http://suvudu.com/2010/09/the-creepy-creativity-of-adam-kreaturekid-dougherty.html


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He does beautiful sculpts. I like the cartoony looking Creature the best


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He did a nice job on the Gill man and Frankenstein.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*sigh* I would love to buy anyone of these from him!


----------

